# Minature sticks



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

We have quite a few stick making shows here and one of the categories which seems to be coming popular is miniature sticks

Here is a few phots of some by Nick Richards on the Facebook site

1st one is rhododendron thumb stick on a blackthorn shank topped with buffalo horn

2nd rams horn crook

a spalted beech with buffalo horn spacers

mahogany on a hazel shaft most of which have been stained with coffee

maximum size for these is 9 inches a fun thing to do there is also quite a few miniature stick holders


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Those are fantastic little sticks! I've got to try a coffee stain one of these days.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Neat sticks. Might be fun to make in between other projects.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

yes there fun and it will be a way of using off cuts both wood and horn, bit of a challenge to work rams and buffalo horn so small

the turned small stick holder I have seen was exceptional good.

Ideal little projects to do whilst waiting for other sticks to dry etc.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

One of the guy's at our stick club makes these for competition,there is a section in competition for these minatures .

The are shown in a set of 5 and the maximum size is 9 inches, and only the sticks are judged not the base.

As Cobalt says ,it is a good way of using wht would otherwise be scrap.


----------

